
Huawei Technicians Helped African Governments Spy on Political Opponents - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/huawei-technicians-helped-african-governments-spy-on-political-opponents-11565793017?mod=rsswn
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20696032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20696032),
which was posted earlier.

